# IV antibiotics



## brodel (Sep 15, 2010)

Patients who have Cystic Fibrosis often have lung infections that require the use of strong IV antibiotics such as Vancomycin, Tobramycin, Cefamide, etc. I have researched these meds and Vancomycin is considered a "last resort" antibiotic since CF patients are usually resistant to amoxicillin etc.  Would you choose "moderate" MDM in that the Physician is doing Pres. drug management or do you think that since they are "strong" antibiotics that you would choose "high" MDM?  I think it should be moderate but others have disagreed.  I would appreciate any feedback on this.


----------



## missy874 (Sep 15, 2010)

I would consider it moderate risk.  When you get into the high risk category, the drug therapy requires intensive monitoring for toxicity.    Just my two cents


----------

